# Luffy didn't really look stronger than Kaido this chapter



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 1, 2022)

I mean, he did spend the chapter humilliating Kaido.

But humilliation isn't the same as being actually stronger. And whenever Kaido actually got serious, his attacks seemed to hit harder, while Luffy's attacks just inconvenienced him. Luffy even came closer to dying again at some point, and had to force himself top keep going similar to what Law did in the BM fight.

This makes me happy because it means G5 isn't an auto-win button. It's a power up, it gives Luffy a lot of reality twisting tools, but at the end of the day, the dragon-oni-guy in front of him still has the higher raw stats.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 7 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> and had to force himself top keep going similar to what Law did in the BM fight.

Reactions: Funny 23


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Apr 1, 2022)

Its hard to look stronger when u r just day dreaming about ur heartbeat with ur eyes closed specially right after saying to Kaido "lets end this"


Kaido is using his advCoC attacks while Luffy is too busy enjoying his heart beat or not focuused on Kaido and he did not use a single advCoC punch or any punch really the whole time except for end of the chapter . Luffy is joyboying & playing with kaido (not actually going for the kill like Kaido ) while Kaido is attacking with his high end attacks .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## alexderman (Apr 1, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> while Luffy is too busy enjoying his heart beat


Whenever i notice that my heart beat feels off i am not enjoying it very much what am i doing wrong... i just want to bounce around


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 1, 2022)

The Luffy wank by Oda and fans are too much. 

Nonetheless, we can all agree that Luffy blows his load far too quickly...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

G5 got damaged by Boro Breath. It's not an instant-win button. And also wont mid-diff Big Mom

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> The Luffy wank by Oda




He's the MC FFS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's the MC FFS


Still wanked too fucking hard by Oda

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 1, 2022)

He is still getting used to the form. 
Let's wait for the next chapter when Kaido goes awakening and Luffy gets a better handle of his power.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Not sure what fight you read. Luffy was Gag/memeing off Kaidou’s attacks that landed while Kaidou was getting fucked up by Luffy’s. The only reason it seemed close at all was due to G5 drain on Luffy, which is pretty much how it always is with a new Gear.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## The crazy hacker (Apr 1, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> The Luffy wank by Oda and fans are too much.
> 
> Nonetheless, we can all agree that Luffy blows his load far too quickly...


How is Luffy wanked by Oda when he has him lose this many times to Kaido.


----------



## josh101 (Apr 1, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> he did not use a single advCoC punch

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Apr 1, 2022)

josh101 said:


>


If only u read my full sentence , if only

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Not sure what fight you read. Luffy was Gag/memeing off Kaidou’s attacks that landed while Kaidou was getting fucked up by Luffy’s. The only reason it seemed close at all was due to G5 drain on Luffy, which is pretty much how it always is with a new Gear.


Gag /  memeing Kaidou's attacks doesn't mean they had no affect. That Boro breath attack had an affect on Luffy 100%. His gag / memeing the attack as you say is him turning completely black as if he was burnt to crisp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Gag /  memeing Kaidou's attacks doesn't mean they had no affect. That Boro breath attack had an affect on Luffy 100%. His gag / memeing the attack as you say is him turning completely black as if he was burnt to crisp.


Where is the proof blast breath did significant damage to Luffy?

Keep in mind G5 is > G4, and even G4 Luffy has taken Blast Breath and just kept going no problem.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Beast (Apr 1, 2022)

So, not only did you not read this latest chapter, seems like you didn’t really read BM vs Kidd and Law either.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## themightyvoosh (Apr 1, 2022)

He used Kaido like a jump rope...I highly doubt Oda would draw a scene like that to show parity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Keep in mind G5 is > G4, and even G4 Luffy has taken Blast Breath and just kept going no problem.


Being able to keep going is not the same as taking 0 damage.

I don't need to prove anything, you're the one that needs to prove Luffy took 0 damage because.. From what I'm seeing.. Luffy turned into crisp, got angry and said this is it, the final straw and was looking angry the next 2 panels.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Not sure what fight you read. Luffy was Gag/memeing off Kaidou’s attacks that landed while *Kaidou was getting fucked up by Luffy’s*. The only reason it seemed close at all was due to G5 drain on Luffy, which is pretty much how it always is with a new Gear.



Turrin wondering about another individual's reading comprehension

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

On topic, of course Luffy was not going to lol diff Kaido. Not even God can be that strong. In reality, the "lightness" with which current luffy fights ( wrongly interpreted by haters to be him toying with the opponent ) is the actual style of joyboy. It's the core of what Joyboy stands for: laughing in the most difficult situations.

So to all coming to the thread, ignore the pitiful haters trying to underestimate Kaido's deeds by saying Luffy is toying with him, when the guy needs to pump his heart time and time again in order for it not to stop

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Being able to keep going is not the same as taking 0 damage.
> 
> I don't need to prove anything, you're the one that needs to prove Luffy took 0 damage because.. From what I'm seeing.. Luffy turned into crisp, got angry and said this is it, the final straw and was looking angry the next 2 panels.


Never claimed he took zero damage. I said he was treating them as gags. As in they weren’t doing much damage to him. 
—-
And I gave you the proof of that, not only in Luffy gaging off the attacks, but also in Boro breath not doing much damage to even the weaker G4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Turrin wondering about another individual's reading comprehension


I’m not wondering about yours, I’ve know for a long time you don’t have it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I’m not wondering about yours, I’ve know for a long time you don’t have it.


Auch, your words really hurt me, you're really good at this...


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Auch, your words really hurt me, you're really good at this...


Thanks man takes a big man to admit they have no reading comprehension

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Thanks man takes a big man to admit they have no reading comprehension


I know, that's why I've always thought of you as a big man, not physically or mentally, but soulwise


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Gag /  memeing Kaidou's attacks doesn't mean they had no affect. That Boro breath attack had an affect on Luffy 100%. His gag / memeing the attack as you say is him turning completely black as if he was burnt to crisp.



Toon art brother.

Luffy was perfectly fine 1 sec after, smiling and shit.

Same for the ragnarok he took straight and clean. 

Just Oda having fun unleashing his full toon theme. 

Once the toonish show is over Kaidou will be too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Toon art brother.
> *
> Luffy was perfectly fine 1 sec after*, smiling and shit.
> 
> ...


Same was Kaido after everything.
Also, no, if Luffy says it hurts, then it hurts. If you attempt wanking, at least only use one hand, not all limbs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 1, 2022)

He's using his powers for the first time and running on fumes. Cut him some slack.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I know, that's why I've always thought of you as a big man, not physically or mentally, but soulwise


You know what man I’ve decide I’m going to leave you alone for a few weeks. Going from believing all Supernova together would take down Kaidou in some insane Combo attack to meeting the reality where Luffy alone is clowning on him. Your going through a tough time right now, and need to go through all stages of grief before you can heal.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> You know what man I’ve decide I’m going to leave you alone for a few weeks. Going from believing all Supernova together would take down Kaidou in some insane Combo attack to meeting the reality where Luffy alone is clowning on him. Your going through a tough time right now, and need to go through all stages of grief before you can heal.


Kaido is fighting God and already had him without stamina once. Gorosei fear him and he is the only individual to pull joyboy out in 800 years.

I've been winning for years now and things just got better...


Not to mention there are allies on the RT telling Luffy whenever Kaido blindsides him


----------



## hajimehipo (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> G5 got damaged by Boro Breath. It's not an instant-win button. And also wont mid-diff Big Mom



Toon force gag damage, he got burnt coal on him  for half a second , come on now

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Never claimed he took zero damage. I said he was treating them as gags. As in they weren’t doing much damage to him.
> —-
> And I gave you the proof of that, not only in Luffy gaging off the attacks, but also in Boro breath not doing much damage to even the weaker G4


I mean.. 

I said he took damage, you replied with no he didn't. You're going to now say " No that's not what I said, I said he took no *significant *damage". 

Listen man, if you're going to throw random safe words in your posts so you can backtrack shit you say, that's fine, but it's a bad look. 



Mariko said:


> Toon art brother.
> 
> Luffy was perfectly fine 1 sec after, smiling and shit.
> 
> ...


Exactly, toon art. 

Luffy looked fine 1 sec later, because of Toon art, sister.


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Kaido gets hurt : Kaido weak !! Luffy's semen strong !!!
Luffy gets hurt: hahahaha toon force gag damage, Luffy actually does not feel shit !

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2022)

The back and forth has been quite amazing to say the least.

An it's not even the battle but OL constantly shifting between the two.  One week Luffy is going to shit on kaido next week doesn't happen.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hajimehipo (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Kaido gets hurt : Kaido weak !! Luffy's semen strong !!!
> Luffy gets hurt: hahahaha toon force gag damage, Luffy actually does not feel shit !


Turning dark with coal is literally toon gag 101 when it comes to fire damage but okay ( he was deadass fine 0.01 sec after, running towards him )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

hajimehipo said:


> Turning dark with coal is literally toon gag 101 when it comes to fire damage but okay ( he was deadass fine 0.01 sec after running towards him )


Who tf cares if it looks like gag or not? It doesn't mean whatever the OP world has to throw at Luffy will be gagged when it comes to damage, wether visually it will or not. Either that, or he is literally omnipotent and they should just handle him OP right now.


----------



## hajimehipo (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Who tf cares if it looks like gag or not? It doesn't mean whatever the OP world has to throw at Luffy will be gagged when it comes to damage, wether visually it will or not. Either that, or he is literally omnipotent and they should just handle him OP right now.


No not invincible in OP world ,  terrible stamina + BlackBeard awakening/Imu trump cards.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2022)

Let's be honest. Luffy was fucking around.
Oda has to drag the fight so he doesn't humiliate (well....) Kaido too much. I mean strenght wise, not the shit Luffy did to him. 
Next thing that Luffy is doing to Kaido is tying him up like a gift wrapping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Where is the proof blast breath did significant damage to Luffy



Here we go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Kaido damaged G5 multiple times already

Dragon Form:









Hybrid Form:










To say Luffy was toying with Kaido just because Luffy has a new Toon style is a complete miscomprehension of the chapter.


Even G5 isn't mid-diffing Yonko.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MrAnalogies (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kaido damaged G5 multiple times already
> 
> Dragon Form:
> 
> ...


This, plus the fact Luffy ran out of energy and returned to his base form (hair went back to black), so obviously kaido was doing some damage and draining him regardless of how goofy he looked getting hit.

Not once in the history of anime did anyone return to base gasping for air unless they took real damage.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Same was Kaido after everything.
> Also, no, if Luffy says it hurts, then it hurts. If you attempt wanking, at least only use one hand, not all limbs.



1- I never said the opposite since I wasn't talking about Kaidou

2- the "it hurts" is to be understand the ironical way, exactly like the Kizaru vs Marco fight. But with the toonish theme added.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Mariko said:


> 2- the "it hurts" is to be understand the ironical way, exactly like the Kizaru vs Marco fight. But with the toonish theme added.


lol no


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 1, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Its hard to look stronger when u r just day dreaming about ur heartbeat with ur eyes closed specially right after saying to Kaido "lets end this"
> 
> 
> Kaido is using his advCoC attacks while Luffy is too busy enjoying his heart beat or not focuused on Kaido and he did not use a single advCoC punch or any punch really the whole time except for end of the chapter . Luffy is joyboying & playing with kaido (not actually going for the kill like Kaido ) while Kaido is attacking with his high end attacks .


It's funny people pretend luffy is not doing anything there when he's literally coated in adcoc and adcoa probably usind ad coo in case he's attacked while in awakening


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2022)

well yeah 0.01% hp damage is technically "damage" too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> lol no



It's a comparison, nothing literal.

Though G5 Luffy's "it hurts" is pure comedy. 

Not saying that it doesn't, I'm speaking about how Oda is writting things.

Same way he made G5 Luffy "scared" by boro breath last chapter just before neg diffed it.

Dunno if I'm clear though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> well yeah 0.01% hp damage is technically "damage" too



It's bleed damage. That last attack returned Luffy back to base.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Here we go


Yup here we go you not understanding scaling and the word significant. If G4 Luffy can take a blast breath and then proceed to take tons of other hits from Kaidou, Blast Breath isn’t doing significant damage to a much more durable G5 Luffy. I know common sense is hard for Mods though

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Apr 1, 2022)

Uh They looked pretty even to me, both didn't really damage each other, just enjoying the fight.

Though Luffy could be just getting used to his abilities for a bit too.

Just wait till the chapter to see how things unfold more.

That last punch looked like it could have got Kaidou.

Will see if he gets serious next like I said.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 1, 2022)

Current Luffy couldn’t beat a fresh Kaido without plot help.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's bleed damage. That last attack returned Luffy back to base.


For a second, he was able to turn back to Gear 5 right away so it wasn't


Van Basten said:


> Current Luffy couldn’t beat a fresh Kaido without plot help.


Right now could say the same about Kaidou.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yup here we go you not understanding scaling and the word significant. If G4 Luffy can take a blast breath and then proceed to take tons of other hits from Kaidou, Blast Breath isn’t doing significant damage to a much more durable G5 Luffy. I know common sense is hard for Mods though



Significant or not. We see actual damage from one of Kaido's most basic attacks to the point *Joy *Boy Luffy gets angry:



With accumulated damage, it becomes significant. It doesn't need to OHKO to understand basic Yonko level damage still works on G5. Shit is spelled out to us. 


So nope. G5 aint mid-diffing a Yonko.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> I mean..
> 
> I said he took damage, you replied with no he didn't. You're going to now say " No that's not what I said, I said he took no *significant *damage".
> 
> ...


Your very confused. I responded to the opening and then you quoted my response. Saying Luffy took damage, and then I respond to you saying I never said he didn’t.
—-
And if all your setting out to prove is that blast breath did some inconsequential damage to Luffy as a desperate attempt to save face, that also looks bad.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Significant or not. We see actual damage from one of Kaido's most basic attacks to the point *Joy *Boy Luffy gets angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah let’s totally forget about Blast Breaths prior scaling to G4; and take Luffy treating the attack like a Looney toons gag seriously to the point of saying the stronger G5 took more damage then G4. Makes sense.
—-
Also glad your still desperate to give Kaidou’s feats to BM, to justify your bias

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yeah let’s totally forget about Blast Breaths prior scaling to G4; and take Luffy treating the attack like a Looney toons gag seriously to the point of saying the stronger G5 took more damage then G4. Makes sense.
> —-
> Also glad your still desperate to give Kaidou’s feats to BM, to justify your bias



It's not just gags when Kaido literally confirmed the comic nature of the events unfolding. It's the effects of the Nika fruit. Keep coping.  

Now Bolo Breath doesn't scale to Big Mom?  

You actually said this: 



Turrin said:


> Yup here we go you not understanding scaling


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Kaido is fighting God and already had him without stamina once. Gorosei fear him and he is the only individual to pull joyboy out in 800 years.
> 
> I've been winning for years now and things just got better...
> 
> ...


I said Luffy will get a new Gear that would allow him to fight equally 1v1 with Kaidou and win.

You said all Supernova would be needed to do some massive combo attack to take down Kaidou.

But like I said I’m giving you a break for a few weeks so I won’t rub it in more then the manga already has


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Your very confused. I responded to the opening and then you quoted my response. Saying Luffy took damage, and then I respond to you saying I never said he didn’t.
> —-
> And if all your setting out to prove is that blast breath did some inconsequential damage to Luffy as a desperate attempt to save face, that also looks bad.


Dude

Your game that involves playing with words and definitions is getting boring. 

Kaidou attacked Luffy last chapter with a Boro Breath, it did damage Luffy, Period.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's not just gags when Kaido literally confirmed the comic nature of the events unfolding. It's the effects of the Nika fruit. Keep coping.
> 
> Now Bolo Breath doesn't scale to Big Mom?
> 
> You actually said this:


1) Yes the power of the Nika fruit allows Luffy to be rubbery /durable enough to treats most of Kaidou’s attacks like Gag’s. That’s why he is taking significantly less damage from attacks like Kaidou’s CoC Enchanted club that were otherwise fucking him up even in G4. Like what part of this don’t you understand? Do you not think Luffy got more durable with G5 or something?

2) So now your just trolling and attack a straw-man, as I never said Blast Breath doesn’t scale to BM. I said BM doesn’t scale to Kaidou in terms of the difficulty she would give Luffy.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Dude
> 
> Your game that involves playing with words and definitions is getting boring.
> 
> Kaidou attacked Luffy last chapter with a Boro Breath, it did damage Luffy, Period.


The person playing with words is you. Your arguing Kaidou doing any level of damage invalidates what I said, which it doesn’t, as that’s not the meaning of what I wrote. Your now just getting frustrated and lashing out because you were wrong. Concession accepted my dude


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Kaidou attacked Luffy last chapter with a Boro Breath, it did damage Luffy, Period.



This should be auto-posted in every G5 thread going forward.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 1) Yes the power of the Nika fruit allows Luffy to be rubbery /durable enough to treats most of Kaidou’s attacks like Gag’s. That’s why he is taking significantly less damage from attacks like Kaidou’s CoC Enchanted club that were otherwise fucking him up even in G4. Like what part of this don’t you understand? Do you not think Luffy got more durable with G5 or something?
> 
> 2) So now your just trolling and attack a straw-man, as I never said Blast Breath doesn’t scale to BM. I said BM doesn’t scale to Kaidou in terms of the difficulty she would give Luffy.



Does Boro Breath Scale to Big Mom's attacks? Yes or no.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Do you not think Luffy got more durable with G5 or something?


Of course he got more durable, no one argued this as we were literally told the rubber is now stronger and more flexible. 




Turrin said:


> The person playing with words is you. Your arguing Kaidou doing any level of damage invalidates what I said, which it doesn’t, as that’s not the meaning of what I wrote. Your now just getting frustrated and lashing out because you were wrong. Concession accepted my dude


Stop lol

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Does Boro Breath Scale to Big Mom's attacks? Yes or no.


So I guess you concede the actual points I made and are now deflecting to this totally off topic point that was never in contention. What amazing mod people

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Of course he got more durable, no one argued this as we were literally told the rubber is now stronger and more flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lol


Okay then if a less durable G4 Luffy could rank Blast Breath and keep fighting and taking tons of other hits, why would Blast Breath do significant damage to G5 Luffy?

You stop and actually address what’s being said rather then attacking a straw-man.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Apr 1, 2022)

Will see in the next few chapter's how this fight unfolds.

I'd hold my breath till the fight is actually over.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Okay then if a less durable G4 Luffy could rank Blast Breath and keep fighting and taking tons of other hits, why would Blast Breath do significant damage to G5 Luffy?
> 
> You stop and actually address what’s being said rather then attacking a straw-man.


See what I'm talking about..

You're doing this shit again... 

So, what does significant damage mean anyway?


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I said Luffy will get a new Gear that would allow him to fight equally 1v1 with Kaidou and win.
> 
> You said all Supernova would be needed to do some massive combo attack to take down Kaidou.
> 
> But like I said I’m giving you a break for a few weeks so I won’t rub it in more then the manga already has


Let's see. For now, we had a Luffy who had lost his G5 and Kaido let him recover it and 2 other allies on the RT telling Luffy when Kaido will attack 
Moreover, you threw more shit in the fan than that. You also said that future villains such as the admirals will be more difficult for Luffy, which was strictly denied by the manga ( via gorosei not wantimg to anger Kaido + feats + portrayal ). Moreover, Kaido almost never had any bit of rest, unlike Luffy, who's had many, many rounds.

You'll do well to avoid me. I'll be ruthless these weeks

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> See what I'm talking about..
> 
> You're doing this shit again...
> 
> So, what does significant damage mean anyway?


Yes I’m restating the actual point I made to begin with which your still failing to address.

Significant is like when Luffy (prior to G5) is taking hits from Kaidou CoC Club and shit. It’s not blast breath which even G4 largely ignored.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Let's see. For now, we had a Luffy who had lost his G5 and Kaido let him recover it and *2 other allies on the RT telling Luffy when Kaido will attack *
> Moreover, you threw more shit in the fan than that. You also said that future villains such as the admirals will be more difficult for Luffy, which was strictly denied by the manga ( via gorosei not wantimg to anger Kaido + feats + portrayal ). Moreover, Kaido almost never had any bit of rest, unlike Luffy, who's had many, many rounds.
> 
> You'll do well to avoid me. I'll be ruthless these weeks


Again going to let you have these few weeks my dude.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Apr 1, 2022)

People seriously saying Luffy is fighting Kaido with full focus & determination to beat him ?? Like u guys even seeing the fight ? It's in G5 nature to fk around or not is different topic but Luffy is playing around , u can't possibly deny that . 
Kaido on the other hand using his high end advCoC attack and due to Luffys absent minded nature in G5 Luffys is never on guard , so Kaido is connecting with every swing .


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Apr 1, 2022)

J★J♥ said:


> It's funny people pretend luffy is not doing anything there when he's literally coated in adcoc and adcoa probably usind ad coo in case he's attacked while in awakening


Yes , in that last attack where he punched through Hybrid Kaido who was on his guard , sure . But not B4 that


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Again going to let you have these few weeks my dude.


Thanks for concession no. 250 . Do well and stay as far away from me as possible. Just do your regular stuff: terrible theories, f*ed up tiers and disgusting yonko hate, but before you do it, make sure I'm not watching the thread and you'll be fine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yes I’m restating the actual point I made to begin with which your still failing to address.
> 
> Significant is like when Luffy (prior to G5) is taking hits from Kaidou CoC Club and shit. It’s not blast breath which even G4 largely ignored.


So.. let me recap

In Summary..
I say Boro Breath damaged G5 Luffy. 
You reply with , it did not do significant damage. 
 I ask, what does significant damage mean? 
You say, you're still failing to address my point. 

You realize we're not fighting and it doesn't matter who's right and who's wrong right? We're trying to have a debate but your mind is not getting that and turns everything into an argument and not a debate. 

I do not wish to continue a moo point and a moo discussion.

Long story short ..  
Luffy is acting funny, doesn't mean he's not taking any damage. 







Literally, the exact same shit except for the goofy reactions Luffy was making.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Apotheosis (Apr 1, 2022)

Luffy barely had control of his powers this chapter, and Kaidou is legit tired if you fools would actually pay attention to what's in the chapter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> So I guess you concede the actual points I made and are now deflecting to this totally off topic point that was never in contention. What amazing mod people



You're the one deflecting talking about me being a mod. 

Does Boro Breath scale to Big Mom damage. Yes or no?


----------



## icyBankai (Apr 1, 2022)

Yeah the happy kid was all chill and playing on the bouncy castle. It seems out of character because he was so serious during the fight and right before the TB vs OKG clash.

Maybe Oda wanted us to take a breather and laugh before making it serious again?

I guess it could rub some folks the wrong way because the goofiness seems random during such a high stakes battle.

It's almost disrespectful to the scabbards and Law/Kidd who risked their lives for the raid  

If Zoro were awake he'd probably be pissed and try to cut Luffy's dumbass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Thanks for concession no. 250 . Do well and stay as far away from me as possible. Just do your regular stuff: terrible theories, f*ed up tiers and disgusting yonko hate, but before you do it, make sure I'm not watching the thread and you'll be fine





Lawliet said:


> So.. let me recap
> 
> In Summary..
> I say Boro Breath damaged G5 Luffy.
> ...



MAMAMAMAMA WORORORORORORO

Another one:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're the one deflecting talking about me being a mod.
> 
> Does Boro Breath scale to Big Mom damage. Yes or no?


How is making a statement deflecting? Concession accepted on all other points. And sure BM stronger moves scale to or above Boro breath. Idk why your stuck on this.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> So.. let me recap
> 
> In Summary..
> I say Boro Breath damaged G5 Luffy.
> ...


Your still not addressing my actual point, concession accepted by burden of rejoinder


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> How is making a statement deflecting? Concession accepted on all other points. And sure BM stronger moves scale to or above Boro breath. Idk why your stuck on this.



So Big Mom can output accumulative damage on G5 to the point it's significant. She's not getting mid-diffed.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Big Mom can output accumulative damage on G5 to the point it's significant. She's not getting mid-diffed.


No one argued ever that she couldn’t. So significant to what exactly? Other then deflecting away from what I was actually talking about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> No one argued ever that she couldn’t. So significant to what exactly? Other then deflecting away from what I was actually talking about.



Big Mom is not getting mid-diffed by G5. This chapter proves it.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Big Mom is not getting mid-diffed by G5. This chapter proves it.


Wait do you think if someone can damage someone they can’t be Mid-diff’d. Has this been your problem the whole time that your confusing Mid diff with Neg diff?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Wait do you think if someone can damage someone they can’t be Mid-diff’d. Has this been your problem the whole time that your confusing Mid diff with Neg diff?



So you're saying the Blueno fight wasn't a mid-diff?


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Your still not addressing my actual point, concession accepted by burden of rejoinder


Whats your actual point? Remind me please


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're saying the Blueno fight wasn't a mid-diff?


Are you claiming Blueno couldn’t damage Luffy with his attacks?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Whats your actual point? Remind me please


My point is that if blast did not do much damage to G4, why would it do that much damage to G5 which you agree is more durable then G4.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> My point is that if blast did not do much damage to G4, why would it do that much damage to G5 which you agree is more durable then G4.


You're the one claiming Boro breath did not do any damage to G4. Burden of proof is on you. 

Prove that it did no damage


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> You're t*he one claiming Boro breath did not do any damage to G4.* Burden of proof is on you.
> 
> Prove that it did no damage


Okay so back to deflecting and attacking a straw man again. As I said I’ve accepted your concession.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Okay so back to deflecting and attacking a straw man again. As I said I’ve accepted your concession.


What? You claim that Boro Breath did no damage and can't prove it?

I accept your concession buddy.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> What? You claim that Boro Breath did *no *damage and can't prove it?
> 
> I accept your concession buddy.





Turrin said:


> My point is that if blast did not do *much* damage to G4, why would it do that much damage to G5 which you agree is more durable then G4.


I’m not trying to be mean but is English not your first language as that would explain a lot of the miscommunication here, without you just being a blatant troll?


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I’m not trying to be mean but is English not your first language as that would explain a lot of the miscommunication here, without you just being a blatant troll?





Lawliet said:


> I mean..
> 
> I said he took damage, you replied with no he didn't. You're going to now say " No that's not what I said, I said he took no *significant *damage".
> 
> Listen man, if you're going to throw random safe words in your posts so you can backtrack shit you say, that's fine, but it's a bad look.



@Charlotte D. Kurisu Tell me I don't fucking have advanced CoO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu Tell me I don't fucking have advanced CoO


So just a common troll then. Thanks for the confirmation. Blocked

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Are you claiming Blueno couldn’t damage Luffy with his attacks?



Any proof that he could've when Luffy went G2?


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> So just a common troll then. Thanks for the confirmation. Blocked


You're mad someone called you out on your games and predicted what exactly you will do 2 pages before you did it, twice...

What a shame, I view you as one of the treasures of this section, you just have a " I always have to be right Syndrome " and your ego won't even allow you to admit it, let alone work on it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I’m not trying to be mean but is English not your first language as that would explain a lot of the miscommunication here, without you just being a blatant troll?



It did *visible *damage to both G4 and G5. I don't see how the severity is a point of contention when Luffy got angry by the damage this chapter. Clearly it isn't as insignificant you're trying to pass it to be. He even said that it burns. 





Luffy is more expressive in G5, he doesn't just "guts" away his damage like in G4.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let's be honest. Luffy was fucking around.
> Oda has to drag the fight so he doesn't humiliate (well....) Kaido too much. I mean strenght wise, not the shit Luffy did to him.
> Next thing that Luffy is doing to Kaido is tying him up like a gift wrapping.


Dev is pretty wise and old guys. Listen to him


----------



## YMICrazy (Apr 1, 2022)

The issue with Luffy vs Kaido is who outlasts who and Kaido has been running efficiently since the start. Luffy can't keep outputting G5 for much longer if he keeps messing around and doesn't nail a few decisive blows. Fact is he wasted most of the fight using the inferior G4 states which drained him and he still hasn't recovered from that. He continued to mess around and got a reality check on the situation as seen by having to pump his heart again. Getting a superior form when exhausted won't bring back all that haki and stamina drained. Not to mention Kaido seems to know the advantages of his Zoan fruit more than Luffy thinking he was a paramecia all this time.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Any proof that he could've when Luffy went G2?


Since when has G2 ever amped durability?

But does debating this even matter? Because clearly I don’t think Blueno or BM is unable to damage Luffy in G2/G5 respectively. So you seem to be again deflecting and attack semantics rather then actually addressing my real stance.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It did *visible *damage to both G4 and G5. I don't see how the severity is a point of contention when Luffy got angry by the damage this chapter. Clearly it isn't as insignificant you're trying to pass it to be. He even said that it burns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again I will repeat my actual stance. You let me know when your ready to actually address it:

If G4 could take a Blast Breath without too much difficulty, then clearly G5 which is more durable would take it with even less difficulty. Using a loony toons gag scene to say he took more damage then what he logically should have doesn’t make sense


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Since when has G2 ever amped durability?



Lucci went from neg-diffing Luffy to Luffy tanking most of his shit. 

Blueno got completely decimated by Luffy, and the former couldn't even touch him. If that's your idea of a mid-diff, clearly it's inapplicable to a G5 vs. Big Mom scenario.

So which is it? Does G5 Blueno Big Mom?


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lucci went from neg-diffing Luffy to Luffy tanking most of his shit.
> 
> Blueno got completely decimated by Luffy, and the former couldn't even touch him. If that's your idea of a mid-diff, clearly it's inapplicable to a G5 vs. Big Mom scenario.
> 
> So which is it? Does G5 Blueno Big Mom?


Luffy got stronger in Base that’s why. Literally Blueno also easily deals with Base Luffy on W7 while they fight much more evenly on EL.
——
I think Bluneo vs Luffy is Mid-Diff since Luffy needed G2 to beat him, I honestly don’t think Luffy even needs G5 to beat BM; G4 should be more then enough. But if he does use G5 I expect it to be equally as one-sided if Luffy fights BM seriously like he did Blueno. If he gags around then she will get a few shots in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Once again I will repeat my actual stance. You let me know when your ready to actually address it:
> 
> If G4 could take a Blast Breath without too much difficulty, then clearly G5 which is more durable would take it with even less difficulty. Using a loony toons gag scene to say he took more damage then what he logically should have doesn’t make sense



More durable? Likely. But by how much? Clearly not to the point where Luffy *doesn't *get angry at Kaido for damaging him.

And the Looney Tunes gag argument doesn't apply. That's Luffy's Toon Force ability now.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> More durable? Likely. But by how much? Clearly not to the point where Luffy *doesn't *get angry at Kaido for damaging him.
> 
> And the Looney Tunes gag argument doesn't apply. That's Luffy's Toon Force ability now.


He’s more durable to the point where he can take a CoC Kaidou Club strike to the head and only complain about it being painful rather then the crippling damage those blows we’re doing before.
—-
Luffy is able to apply his toon force and make the attack a Gag because they aren’t strong enough. Unless you think every attack that lands not matter the damage will always be played off  as a gag for some baseless reason


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Luffy got stronger in Base that’s why. Literally Blueno also easily deals with Base Luffy on W7 while they fight much more evenly on EL.
> ——
> I think Bluneo vs Luffy is Mid-Diff since Luffy needed G2 to beat him, I honestly don’t think Luffy even needs G5 to beat BM; G4 should be more then enough. But if he does use G5 I expect it to be equally as one-sided if Luffy fights BM seriously like he did Blueno. If he gags around then she will get a few shots in.




Blueno couldn't even touch G2 Luffy, how is he supposed to damage him?  

Meanwhile, Dragon Form Kaido damaged G5 with one of his most basic attacks. That easily scales to Big Mom. 

One fight was one character doing the only damage, the other it was an exchange of damage. How the fuck are both Mid-diffs?


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Blueno couldn't even touch G2 Luffy, how is he supposed to damage him?
> 
> Meanwhile, Dragon Form Kaido damaged G5 with one of his most basic attacks. That easily scales to Big Mom.
> 
> One fight was one character doing the only damage, the other it was an exchange of damage. How the fuck are both Mid-diffs?


1) So now your shifting the goal post from Blueno not having the AP to damage Luffy, do Luffy will dodge all of Blueno’s attacks? If so then sure Luffy could also dodge all of BM attacks in G5 too if he was being serious and using FS, and shit. However if he’s fucking around then she will get some shots in; like wise Blueno would have gotten shots in on G2 if Luffy fucked around as well. It’s Luffy’s MO to fuck around and let much slower weaker enemies get shots in.

2) So now shifting it back to AP when talking about BM and Kaidou; real classy way to debate Mod

3) Because Luffy had to use a technique which damages/exhausts him, thus raising the Diff. I understand Itachi-fans never account for drawbacks of techniques in diff though, so I can see why you don’t think it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> He’s more durable to the point where he can take a CoC Kaidou Club strike to the head and only complain about it being painful rather then the crippling damage those blows we’re doing before.



Look at this fucking hypocrisy:

About Luffy reacting in a funny way to Boro Breath:



Turrin said:


> Using a loony toons gag scene to say he took more damage then what he logically should have doesn’t make sense



About Luffy reacting in a funny way to Ragnarok:



Turrin said:


> He’s more durable to the point where he can take a CoC Kaidou Club strike to the head and only complain about it being painful


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2022)

He didn't look much weaker then kaido either lol


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Look at this fucking hypocrisy:
> 
> About Luffy reacting in a funny way to Boro Breath:
> 
> ...


Do you not understand how hypocrisy works? I’m saying in both cases the attacks did little damage to him as he turned them into gags. That’s a very consistent claim….

Dam dude please I’m begging you to learn to read


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 1) So now your shifting the goal post from Blueno not having the AP to damage Luffy, do Luffy will dodge all of Blueno’s attacks? If so then sure Luffy could also dodge all of BM attacks in G5 too if he was being serious and using FS, and shit. However if he’s fucking around then she will get some shots in; like wise Blueno would have gotten shots in on G2 if Luffy fucked around as well. It’s Luffy’s MO to fuck around and let much slower weaker enemies get shots in.
> 
> 2) So now shifting it back to AP when talking about BM and Kaidou; real classy way to debate Mod
> 
> 3) Because Luffy had to use a technique which damages/exhausts him, thus raising the Diff. I understand Itachi-fans never account for drawbacks of techniques in diff though, so I can see why you don’t think it is.




Big Mom has better AoE attacks than Boro Breath. If Boro Breath lands, so could Big Mom's moves. So no, G5 being able to easily dodge Big Mom like G2 was easily able to dodge Blueno doesn't apply. 

Still salty about Itachi ruining your favorite characters?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Do you not understand how hypocrisy works? I’m saying in both cases the attacks did little damage to him as he turned them into gags. That’s a very consistent claim….
> 
> Dam dude please I’m begging you to learn to read



The point is how Luffy is reacting doesn't matter. That's how expressive he is. Both moves did damage. Simple as that.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Big Mom has better AoE attacks than Boro Breath. If Boro Breath lands, so could Big Mom's moves. So no, G5 being able to easily dodge Big Mom like G2 was easily able to dodge Blueno doesn't apply.
> 
> Still salty about Itachi ruining your favorite characters?


AoE isn’t all that matters when landing a hit on someone; reaction speed and attack speed also matter. Unless you can scale BM to Kaidou in these; having Bigger AoE doesn’t matter.
—-
No just seeing a trend in your bias and refusal to understand simple scaling

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The point is how Luffy is reacting doesn't matter. That's how expressive he is. Both moves did damage. Simple as that.


Once again no one is arguing they did no damage. I’m saying they did much less then damage then they did to G4, which makes Blast Breaths Damage fairly in consequential since it didn’t matter much even against just G4.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> AoE isn’t all that matters when landing a hit on someone; reaction speed and attack speed also matter. Unless you can scale BM to Kaidou in these; having Bigger AoE doesn’t matter.
> —-
> No just seeing a trend in your bias and refusal to understand simple scaling



That's also considered. Unless you're gonna tell me Dragon Kaido > Big Mom now 

She lands attacks on G5. Simple as that.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Once again no one is arguing they did no damage. I’m saying they did much less then damage then they did to G4, which makes Blast Breaths Damage fairly in consequential since it didn’t matter much even against just G4.



@Lawliet already showed you that it did, but Luffy "guts"ed it out. G5 Luffy doesn't do that.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's also considered. Unless you're gonna tell me Dragon Kaido > Big Mom now
> 
> She lands attacks on G5. Simple as that.


Yeah a serious dragon Kaidou that’s trying for sure has better feats then BM, especially since he can use FS.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Lawliet already showed you that it did, but Luffy "guts"ed it out. G5 Luffy doesn't do that.


Once again no one is arguing they did no damage. I’m saying they did much less then damage then they did to G4, which makes Blast Breaths Damage fairly in consequential since it didn’t matter much even against just G4.

Tell me when your ready to address the actual argument instead of this straw man of yours about whether he was damaged at all or not

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yeah a serious dragon Kaidou that’s trying for sure has better feats then BM, especially since he can use FS.



So you're saying Dragon Kaido > Big Mom? Yes or no.

If yes, which diff?  



Turrin said:


> Once again no one is arguing they did no damage. I’m saying they did much less then damage then they did to G4, which makes Blast Breaths Damage fairly in consequential since it didn’t matter much even against just G4.
> 
> Tell me when your ready to address the actual argument instead of this straw man of yours about whether he was damaged at all or not



There's no proof it did inconsequential damage tho. If this chapter is to go by, it did decent damage to the point it made the jolly Luffy angry. 

Again, G4 Luffy "guts" out attacks. Doesn't mean they weren't doing damage.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Again, G4 Luffy "guts" out attacks. Doesn't mean they weren't doing damage.


Yes. Especially since kaidou said guts alone isn't enough at one point before that panel. 

Luffy was trying to prove a point to kaidou by enduring the pain.

I could swear I'm not mistaking this moment for Kizaru vs Luffy during MF but I forgot when did Kaidou say it exactly


----------



## SomnusUltima (Apr 1, 2022)

i actually think that some sort of "gag damage" by fire blast, or other attacks


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're saying Dragon Kaido > Big Mom? Yes or no.
> 
> If yes, which diff?
> 
> ...


1) In speed with FS. Sure. Diff isn’t all about speed though 

2) If Luffy can guts out an attack and keep fighting and taking tons of other attacks in G4; then he clearly can guts out the technique even easier in G5 with higher durability and easily keep fighting even longer. So yeah it’s not having much consequences


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 1) In speed with FS. Sure. Diff isn’t all about speed though



Stop deflecting. Yes or no, and with which diff. 



Turrin said:


> 2) If Luffy can guts out an attack and keep fighting and taking tons of other attacks in G4; then he clearly can guts out the technique even easier in G5 with higher durability and easily keep fighting even longer. So yeah it’s not having much consequences



All you're saying it did more damage to G4, which is obvious to anyone. However, I don't see any backing that it did inconsequential damage. And who knows, maybe G5 is more susceptible to fire damage than G4. That's also a possibility. Point is, you can't brush off the fact that Luffy got damaged to the point he got angry with Kaido. It's canon now, you can twist however you want, but that's what happened. Clearly it's not inconsequential.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Stop deflecting. Yes or no, and with which diff.
> 
> 
> 
> All you're saying it did more damage to G4, which is obvious to anyone. However, I don't see any backing that it did inconsequential damage. And who knows, maybe G5 is more susceptible to fire damage than G4. That's also a possibility. Point is, you can't brush off the fact that Luffy got damaged to the point he got angry with Kaido. It's canon now, you can twist however you want, but that's what happened. Clearly it's not inconsequential.


1) I said he was faster, now your deflecting by trying to make it about him winning at all. Im
Not sure if he wins or not as I haven’t devoted time to seeing how just Dragon Kaidou scales in AP. 

2) Literally no part about a form with Flame coming form it would make it more weak to fire. So no I don’t need to address any bs nonsense you pull out your ass to try and justify your claim. And I already told you if Luffy can guts out the damage of Boro breath and keep fighting while taking tons more damage, Then it’s not going to have that much of an impact on G5.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2022)

Did someone just call having your entire face cave in and protrude out from the back of your head "inconvenience"?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 1) I said he was faster, now your deflecting by trying to make it about him winning at all. Im
> Not sure if he wins or not as I haven’t devoted time to seeing how just Dragon Kaidou scales in AP.



If he's fast enough to the point Big Mom can't hit him, then it matters when it comes to winning. Now answer without deflecting.  



Turrin said:


> 2) Literally no part about a form with Flame coming form it would make it more weak to fire. So no I don’t need to address any bs nonsense you pull out your ass to try and justify your claim. And I already told you if Luffy can guts out the damage of Boro breath and keep fighting while taking tons more damage, *Then it’s not going to have that much of an impact on G5.*



Except the images below disproves this:


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If he's fast enough to the point Big Mom can't hit him, then it matters when it comes to winning. Now answer without deflecting.
> 
> 
> 
> Except the images below disproves this:


1) No it doesn’t if he can’t bring her down AP wise and if he fucks around not using FS all the time

2) You do realize that’s a line right out of Looney toons were the Toon gets “damaged”
But not really and then laughs it off. Nothing about it makes this a serious hit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 1) No it doesn’t if he can’t bring her down AP wise and if he fucks around not using FS all the time



If he can damage her, but she can't even hit him. What do you call that? 

Now stop deflecting, and answer me.



Turrin said:


> 2) You do realize that’s a line right out of Looney toons were the Toon gets “damaged”
> But not really and then laughs it off. Nothing about it makes this a serious hit



Irrelevant. That's part of G5's fighting style. And no he doesn't laugh it off. He immediately goes to clash with Hybrid Kaido. Nothing about his facial expressions is that of someone laughing off a direct hit:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If he can damage her, but she can't even hit him. What do you call that?
> 
> Now stop deflecting, and answer me.
> 
> ...


1) If we assume he’s serious the whole time using FS then sure she won’t hit him and he will hit her, but can Blast Breath do enough damage to put her down not sure about that. Hence I’m not sure who wins that fight.

2) Okay so your claiming every time Luffy gets hit in G5 no matter the attack potency and damage it does it will always be turned into a Gag; rather then only attacks that don’t do that much damage to Luffy being turned into Gags. If so that’s fine and we will just have to wait to see what happens in the rest of the fight and/future fights to see if Luffy gags every attack that hits him.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Apr 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Next thing that Luffy is doing to Kaido is tying him up like a gift wrapping.


That using Kaidou as a jump rope shit was a missed opportunity. Using him as a jump rope doesn't even hurt and accomplishes nothing besides maybe humiliating Kaidou a little. Ended up giving Kaidou a free hit. He should've at least tied Kaidou into a knot when he grabbed a hold of him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 2, 2022)

Yet to see a lot.  Luffy still doesnt know his powerful nika df really is . He is assuming it's another Gear tbh.


----------



## convict (Apr 2, 2022)

The jump between Advanced CoC G4 Luffy and G5 Luffy is not nearly as big as the jump from Post-Udon and Luffy sky-splitting Luffy it seems.

Even Before G5 Advanced CoC Luffy was matching Kaido well enough and clearly weaker but still able to put up a good fight. Whereas before advanced CoC he was 2 shot material.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rp4lyf (Apr 2, 2022)

convict said:


> The jump between Advanced CoC G4 Luffy and G5 Luffy is not nearly as big as the jump from Post-Udon and Luffy sky-splitting Luffy it seems.
> 
> Even Before G5 Advanced CoC Luffy was matching Kaido well enough and clearly weaker but still able to put up a good fight. Whereas before advanced CoC he was 2 shot material.


Advanced CoC is a big jump, it is the strongest ability in the series. That is how Roger could compete with Whitebeard.

Awakening just gives a DF user more versatility and usage speed.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Apr 2, 2022)

convict said:


> The jump between Advanced CoC G4 Luffy and G5 Luffy is not nearly as big as the jump from Post-Udon and Luffy sky-splitting Luffy it seems.
> 
> Even Before G5 Advanced CoC Luffy was matching Kaido well enough and clearly weaker but still able to put up a good fight. Whereas before advanced CoC he was 2 shot material.


No form of Luffy could tank this much attack from Kaido while few of them were when Luffy was off guard .We saw what happens when Kaidos hits Luffy when he is off guard .Honestly no one in wano can survive Kaidos high end attack while they r off guard  ,expect may b BM  . Also , trolling Luffys humiliating way of playing with Kaido as jump rope with other silly things bring Kaido to his knees .
Difference between G5 and G4 is ,G4 Luffy was going for the kill & not day dreaming & giving Kaido free shot . G5 just is not focused on Kaido , he is mostly busy enjoying his heartbeat & making his opponent do thing that is funny to him .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OG sama (Apr 2, 2022)

convict said:


> The jump between Advanced CoC G4 Luffy and G5 Luffy is not nearly as big as the jump from Post-Udon and Luffy sky-splitting Luffy it seems.
> 
> Even Before G5 Advanced CoC Luffy was matching Kaido well enough and clearly weaker but still able to put up a good fight. Whereas before advanced CoC he was 2 shot material.


He ain’t even showed everything he can do for you to say something like this like it’s fact.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 2, 2022)

OG sama said:


> He ain’t even showed everything he can do for you to say something like this like it’s fact.


That is what I have been saying cuz.


----------



## The crazy hacker (Apr 2, 2022)

OG sama said:


> He ain’t even showed everything he can do for you to say something like this like it’s fact.


Post Udon Luffy was literally a low diff fight for Kaido. AdCoC zenkai Luffy even without G4 was mid diff.

Luffys base stats grew significantly over the fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 1) If we assume he’s serious the whole time using FS then sure she won’t hit him and he will hit her, but can Blast Breath do enough damage to put her down not sure about that. Hence I’m not sure who wins that fight.



You still wont give me a straight answer. Concession accepted.  



Turrin said:


> 2) Okay so your claiming every time Luffy gets hit in G5 no matter the attack potency and damage it does it will always be turned into a Gag; rather then only attacks that don’t do that much damage to Luffy being turned into Gags. If so that’s fine and we will just have to wait to see what happens in the rest of the fight and/future fights to see if Luffy gags every attack that hits him.



Concession accepted.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You still wont give me a straight answer. Concession accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Concession accepted.


Indeed I accept your concession

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Indeed I accept your concession

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2022)

G5 is basically invincible to Kaidou outside of the time limit

playing with food

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 2, 2022)

You don’t need to keep conceding via deflection I get that you have taken this L already and your pride won’t let you admit it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 2, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> People seriously saying Luffy is fighting Kaido with full focus & determination to beat him ?? Like u guys even seeing the fight ? It's in G5 nature to fk around or not is different topic but Luffy is playing around , u can't possibly deny that .
> Kaido on the other hand using his high end advCoC attack and due to Luffys absent minded nature in G5 Luffys is never on guard , so Kaido is connecting with every swing .


Just like the crocodile fight when he was told to quit playing and replied he's serious just how he fights.

Then Arlong and most everyone preskip.

Guess you all started being luffy stans after doflamingo.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Apr 2, 2022)

IchLiebe said:


> Just like the crocodile fight when he was told to quit playing and replied he's serious just how he fights.
> 
> Then Arlong and most everyone preskip.
> 
> Guess you all started being luffy stans after doflamingo.


Sure , lets all pretend Luffy was doing this kinds of thing  always

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 2, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Okay so back to deflecting and attacking a straw man again. As I said I’ve accepted your concession.


Dude you're wrong. You said it did no damage then tried to say it didn't do much damage cause g4 was dealing with the attacks just fine.

Luffy took damage, enough damage and stamina to knock it into base form, only for oda to asspull a senzu bean to even keep fighting against Kaido.

And if your saying that shit, then Luffy didn't hurt Kaido really. He turned Kaidos body into rubber when luffy was inside him, so he wasn't being torn apart from the inside, thus no damage, then turned kaidos face into rubber when he punched him, so no damage again if any at all.

Kaido also was faster than g5 luffy, they both going forward with attacks and Ragnarok hit luffy who's head went flying through the roof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 2, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Sure , lets all pretend Luffy was doing this kinds of thing  always


He used to not be able to fly.

Manga statements > head canon


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 2, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Sure , lets all pretend Luffy was doing this kinds of thing  always


He was, different forms of it. 

Plus, I keep telling people this and they're dismissing it for some reason 

This is one of the biggest milestones for Oda. He's going to let his inner child out as much as he can until he realizes he needs to finish the fight. 

Come on guys we've seen this over and over


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Apr 2, 2022)

IchLiebe said:


> He used to not be able to fly.
> 
> Manga statements > head canon


???
where did u get the fly part from this ?


Lawliet said:


> He was, different forms of it.
> 
> Plus, I keep telling people this and they're dismissing it for some reason
> 
> ...


then show me a panel where Luffy is jumping with his eyes closed in the final moment of a serious fight (luffy is pushed past his limit to activate this G5)  and as a result got hit by strongest attack from his arc opponent more than 1 times.


----------



## Corax (Apr 2, 2022)

In my opinion he did. May be his last punch wasn't a finisher but he countered all Kaido's attack attempts well. Kaido even used Ragnarok (his strongest attack) and failed to do anything significant.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 2, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> ???
> where did u get the fly part from this ?
> 
> then show me a panel where Luffy is jumping with his eyes closed in the final moment of a serious fight (luffy is pushed past his limit to activate this G5)  and as a result got hit by strongest attack from his arc opponent more than 1 times.


This is not the final moment of the fight. 

I can show you though Luffy attempting to eat crocodile, drinking water to be a water Luffy, and many more


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Apr 2, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> This is not the final moment of the fight.
> 
> I can show you though Luffy attempting to eat crocodile, drinking water to be a water Luffy, and many more


cause normal punch was not working Luffy tried to do something . but here Luffy did not even try


----------



## Turrin (Apr 3, 2022)

IchLiebe said:


> Dude you're wrong. You said it did no damage then tried to say it didn't do much damage cause g4 was dealing with the attacks just fine.
> 
> Luffy took damage, enough damage and stamina to knock it into base form, only for oda to asspull a senzu bean to even keep fighting against Kaido.
> 
> ...


Nice dupe account. Blocked again troll

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 3, 2022)

Corax said:


> In my opinion he did. May be his last punch wasn't a finisher but he countered all Kaido's attack attempts well. Kaido even used Ragnarok (his strongest attack) and failed to do anything significant.


False, bottom-up

Luffy didn't counter all attacks, ragnarok is not Kaido's strongest attack and getting Luffy out of G5 and having him close to death AGAIN is something EXTREMELY significant


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 4, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Nice dupe account. Blocked again troll


Dupe account fucking lol...u must not know who i am.


Hahaha. A dupe from 11 years ago...hod no wonder you're so clueless, you can't even do due diligence. Might be because I was forced to delete my avatar or face an ip ban.


Hell I've argued in many naruto battledome threads against you and believe we had a match against one another.

@Munboy Dracule O'Brian  am I a dupe.

@dr_shadow  Since this is a dupe account can my cafe ban be lifted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 4, 2022)

IchLiebe said:


> @dr_shadow  Since this is a dupe account can my cafe ban be lifted



No.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 4, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> No.


Aww fuck off  ... one day... one day. BTW bout time for my routine questions and complaints thread.

Honestly I got a dupe, never used it. Was my brothers account. But I forgot the name of it, and I got so many different emails and passwords it'll take a few hours to access. And I will have this account free from the unjust sanctions imposed by the elite class of Nf.


I think the only ones who really remember me well are the mods sadly.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 21, 2022)

IchLiebe said:


> Dupe account fucking lol...u must not know who i am.



'The hell happened in early April that's made people tag me a lot?  

I dunno what made Turrin extra sensitive these days, tbh. I got on his block list bc I said the manga clearly indicated that Jiraiya doesn't have a perfect SM and he got in a hissy fit and blocked because he wanted a statement clearly saying it. Now he goes on saying Jiraiya doesn't have a perfect SM, but it is better in different ways.


----------



## ShWanks (Apr 22, 2022)

Nevermind Haki > Fruits


----------



## ShWanks (Apr 22, 2022)

I disagree after finishing the chapter. Luffy looks extremely broken but he's weak to slash attacks so it looks like Shanks is about to give Luffy an even harder fight than Kaido.


----------



## Rp4lyf (Apr 22, 2022)

*There is a difference between IMBUEMENT AND FLOW*. Gear 5 has imbuement, but not flow

Base Luffy blocking kaido slashes like the ones kaido  used in this chapter with  CoC. Meaning as long as he has HAKi ( slashes do no t matter)


Luffy in chapters prior to this was using Conqueors Haki FLOW( makin him hit things from a distance).
read chapter 1010, 1011, 1026, 1036 and 1037.

Gear 5 Luffy is imbuing haki. Just like kaido imbued his club with CoC when he made physcal contact with luffy in chapter 1009.

Here he is in 1037 deflecting slahses using flow haki


Here is him  countering kaido below in 1037


----------



## spawn3 (Apr 22, 2022)

Rp4lyf said:


> Luffy in chapters prior to this was using Conqueors Haki FLOW( makin him hit things from a distance).
> read chapter 1010, 1011, 1026, 1036 and 1037.
> 
> Gear 5 Luffy is imbuing haki. Just like kaido imbued his club with CoC when he made physcal contact with luffy in chapter 1009.


Making physical contact doesn’t mean not using flow. 
Not making physical contact is simply a higher level of flow. That’s all.


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 27, 2022)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> 'The hell happened in early April that's made people tag me a lot?
> 
> I dunno what made Turrin extra sensitive these days, tbh. I got on his block list bc I said the manga clearly indicated that Jiraiya doesn't have a perfect SM and he got in a hissy fit and blocked because he wanted a statement clearly saying it. Now he goes on saying Jiraiya doesn't have a perfect SM, but it is better in different ways.


Yeah Turrins always been a little dense, like lead in water dense.

Funny enough the scans he post will usually defeat his argument.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

